# Orange Beach Billfish Classic



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Done Deal out of Homa, La has a 107 inch blue onboard and will be bringing it in tonight at the Wharf. 

Chris Phillips and I will be the emcees for this great charity event benefiting The Billfish Foundation and it should be a great weekend at the scales if this early report is any indicator.

20 boats entered and are vying for about $400,000 in cash!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Oops.

Scales open 7-10 tonight and 6-10 tomorrow night.

http://orangebeachbillfishclassic.com/


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Those boys on the Done Deal know how to put fish on the deck!! I'm still talking about their 783 lb marlin from last years tournament held at Baytown Wharf in SanDestin. Wish I could get over there this weekend to watch the weigh ins


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Nobody brought anything in today as the 107 on Done Deal was closer to Texas than Alabama at the time. Two tagged and released and a couple tuna reported.

Tomorrow should be busy. Scales 6-10 p.m. at The Wharf.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

408 pounds and change on the Done Deal. 

Iona Louise had 144 tuna. 

Can't recall the hoo and dolphin right now but they mahi was 40 something, not much to the wahoo.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for the report. I bet that was a good time at the scale last night... Wish I could have driven over.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Man those guys dominate! Who was the angler?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Jon Gouslin - the owner of Done Deal - was the angler. It's not that often he gets to hang one so it was pretty cool. They were pumped up for sure.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

The Iona Louise, isnt thst Woody's boat?


----------

